# Feedern am See



## Ebiso (2. März 2012)

Moin,Liebe Angelfreunde und Sportsfreunde #h

Ich wollte evt. am wochenende mal wieder feedern gehen am see und zwar folgende frage. :g

Es ist ja noch recht kalt also wir haben es ja immerhin mit 6-9 grad zutuhn und nun darzu soll ich ein herbes futter nehmen oder eher fruchtiges futter? köder habe ich vor wie immer maden zu nehmen oder wurm ich denke es geht beides vorsichtshalber nehme ich beide mit |supergri ist es den erfolgsversprechend evt. dieses wochenende am see zu angeln oder eher fliessgewässer ?

für den see hab ich vor mit der schlaufenmontage zu angeln und erhoffe mir dadurch paar fische aus dem winterschlaf zu kitzeln evt. nen karpfen oder rotaugen da ich einen ca. 15-20 gramm futterkorb fürs Gewässer zu nehme ,zum fliessgewässer kenn ich mich etwas aus das problem ist wiederuhm die tiefen zu finden wo sich die fische aufhalten |kopfkrat

Meine Rute: D-A-M Devilstick rute

Länge: 3,90
Wg: 80-150 gramm wg

Ich hoffe hier tippen sich paar user die hände blutig um zu helfen


----------



## Marrec83 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

Hey Ebiso !
Ich werde am WE auch meine Feeder-Saison starten.
Ich werde recht würziges Futter nehmen, und davon auch nur wenig. Auf Lebendfutter in der Futtermischung werde ich erst mal verzichten. Maden oder Würmer ? Hmm..., ich werde mich für Maden entscheiden. 2 Stück auf nen Haken, davon ziehe ich eine Made komplett auf um den Schenkel zu verdecken, und eine lasse ich schön zappeln... vllt. auf 2 mal sehen. Du musst definitiv noch die tiefen Stellen suchen.

Petri Heil !

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Ebiso (2. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

Ich dipp hin und wieder meine köder was auch  zum biss verleiten kann wegen den geruch |supergri zu den tiefen stellen ich kenne schon eine ecke die tief ist,in der mitte des sees ist ja anscheinend nicht so tief  also muss ich übel oder eher die fetten fischis bei den tiefen stellen suchen was auch - ne harte arbeit ist ;s  

@marec fischst du mit method feeder oder futterkörbchen |kopfkrat?


----------



## Marrec83 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

Ich fische mit Futterkörbchen. Werde mich jetzt auch mal auf den Weg machen.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Ebiso (3. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*



Marrec83 schrieb:


> Ich fische mit Futterkörbchen. Werde mich jetzt auch mal auf den Weg machen.
> 
> Gruß
> Marco



Hoffe du berichtest  #h ich berichte auch wie mein tag war #h


----------



## Marrec83 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*



Ebiso schrieb:


> Hoffe du berichtest #h ich berichte auch wie mein tag war #h


 

Wir waren 6 Fischer und es lief absolut nichts. Nicht ein Biss, alle mit der Feederrute. Es ist einfach noch zu kalt. 
Werde es in 2 Wochen nochmal versuchen.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Marc_one (5. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

War gestern auch mit der Feederrute und nem Kollegen unterwegs, allerdings in Berlin an der Unterhavel.

Am Ende des Tages hatten wir drei Brassen und 8 kleine Plötzen.

War also nicht sehr ergibig, ob es nun noch zu früh ist oder ob der mäßige Erfolg an der Angelstelle, die wir beide noch nicht kannten, lag, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Dafür hatten wir jede Menge Spaß.


----------



## Ebiso (5. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

Ich war gestern auch los und es lief absolut nichts keinen biss oder zupfer #q hab meine rute paralell hingestellt kein zupfer grrr werde es am wochenende mal im kleinen fluss mit der kopfrute versuchen  es war ne tiefe stelle am see so ca. 4-6 meter tief und das war die tiefste stelle ich kenne mein hausgewässer sehr gut eig. aber das war ne schmacht  kann sein das das futter dran schuld war ?


----------



## gurkenfahrstuhl (5. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

Glaub das Futter war es mit sicherheit nicht. Hab aber schon oft gehört das in Seen oder Teichen nach der Eisschmelze nix geht. Warum das so ist weiss ich leider nicht. #c


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*



gurkenfahrstuhl schrieb:


> Hab aber schon oft gehört das in Seen oder Teichen nach der Eisschmelze nix geht. Warum das so ist weiss ich leider nicht. #c


So iss ja auch gar nicht!
Zumindest nicht generell.

Schwierig ist nur das finden der Fische...
Ich hab an einem  Baggerweiher (bis 8m tief), den ich erst  seit Spätsommer gelegentlich befische, kurz vor dem zufrieren einen Rotaugenschwarm entdeckt:
Mit der zweiten Rute wollte ich beim Gufiangeln Barsche mit Tauwurm fangen.
Dazu hab ich eine ganz leichte Grundmontage rausgeknallt und sie alle paar Minuten einen Meter versetzt.
So hab ich sternförmig die Stelle abgesucht.

Nach Stunden kam der erste Biss.
Und zwar richtig heftig...
Es war ein Rotauge mit ca. 15cm.
An genau der Stelle hab ich dann immer wieder schnell und gut gefangen.
Ein paar Meter weiter ging gar nichts.

Nach dem Auftauen hab ich die Stelle gestern, mit der Feeder, wieder besucht:
Die Wetterbedingungen hätten nicht schlechter sein könnten:
Temperatursturz und der Wind hatte von West auf Ost 
gedreht...
Zwischen durch heftige Graupelschauer.

:m Trotzdem mußte ich keine Minute auf den ersten Biss warten...
Jeder Wurf ein Treffer!
Im Herbst war dort die Bissfrequenz deutlich niedriger (aber trotzdem sehr gut!).
Die Bisse waren ausnahmslos äußerst vehement, stärker, als zu warmen Zeiten.
So schnell hintereinander hab ich noch nicht oft gefangen!
Leider war alles Einheitsgröße 15cm.

Also hab ich es in den Randbreichen versucht, in der Hoffnung, daß die Größeren etwas abseits stehen.
Fünf Meter weiter kamen, wenn überhaupt, Bisse erst nach längeren Wartezeiten und nur sehr zaghaft.
Wenn ich dann aber einen Fisch haken konnte, hat sich es immer richtig gut angefühlt!
Die Ernüchterung:
Diese Kraftpakete waren kein bisschen größer...

Meine Theorie:
Dort steht ein Jahrgang dicht an dicht.
Wenn der Köder dort landet, ist sie Konkurrenz größer als sonst, weil die Fische enger stehen.
Daher die knallharten Bisse.
Die kräftigsten Fische des Schwarms schwimmen auch mal ein paar Meter weiter, sind aber, mangels Futterneid sehr viel vorsichtiger...

Auch wenn das ein Einzelerlebnis war, es hat mir, mal wieder, schwer zu Denken gegeben!
Ähnliche Erfahrungen hatte ich nämlich schon oft:
:mWenn der Köder "auf dem Punkt" liegt Bisse am Fließband und ein Stückchen weiter Sendepause...

Wenn ihr also gar nix fangt, ist das vielleicht nur die falsche Stelle gewesen!
Wer einen Winterschwarm gefunden hat, kann, wie bei den Zandern und Rapfen, wahre Sternstunden erleben...:vik:
Nicht Angeln ist keine Lösung!!!
Die Fische finden ist angesagt...

Ich träum jetzt davon, irgendwann mal einen Futterkorb (oder GUFI...) in die Winterresidenz des Altenheims zu werfen...

Petri Heil,
wünscht der
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Knispel (7. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

Im Stillwasser bin ich in der etwas kälteren Jahreszeit immer mit einem Block - End - Feeder mit Madenfüllung sehr gut gefahren.


----------



## FrettchenLinks (12. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

So nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen die Ausrüstung für den ersten Angeltag in 2012 zusammengekauft habe - werde es mal mit Method Feeder versuchen - möchte ich am kommenden Wochenende die Saison einläuten. Es soll ja wärmer werden...
Mein Hausgewässer ist auch ein See der neben den tiefen Stellen von 4-18m auch einige Flachwasserzonen von 0,5-1m hat.
Was bietet sich bei dem zu erwartenden Wetterumschwung und der Jahreszeit eurer Meinung nach eher an?


----------



## Andal (12. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

Flachwasserzonen. Am besten nach dem Mittagessen und dann dort, wo hoffentlich die Sonne und der Westwind drauf steht. Da ist es dann am wärmsten und durch den Wind wird auch die meiste natürliche Nahrung angefrachtet.


----------



## FrettchenLinks (12. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wäre jetzt auch meine Vermutung gewesen. Wie genau stellst du denn fest, ob am Wasser Westwind herrscht (ohne jetzt den Wetterbericht zu lesen). Oder geht es generell eher um die Seite auf die der Wind das Wasser "drückt"?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Wie genau stellst du denn fest, ob am Wasser Westwind herrscht (ohne jetzt den Wetterbericht zu lesen).



|bigeyes

|kopfkrat

:m

Als erstes mußt Du das Haus verlassen...

Ein GPS-Gerät wird Dir zuverlässig zeigen wo Norden ist.
Ein Kompas tut´s auch!

Richte Dein Gesicht exakt nach Norden aus!
(Westen ist dann auf Deiner linken Seite)

Dann wischt Du Dir, mit einem nassen Tuch, über das Gesicht und wartest einige Minuten.
:mWenn Deine linke Backe kälter wird, als die rechte, dann hast Du Westwind!

:vik:


----------



## Andal (13. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

Es geht auch ohne technische Hilfsmittel.

Geh auf eine freie Fläche und dreh dich so lange im Kreis, bis ein Inuit, ein Rentier mit roter Nase und der Weihnachtsmann in einer Flucht stehen. Da ist Norden. Den Rest machst du wie beschrieben.


----------



## FrettchenLinks (13. März 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

OK, so dämlich kam mir die Frage gar nicht vor...
Ich habe bisher meine Angel Auflüge nicht so detailliert geplant bzw. durchgeführt. Vielleicht ist das der Grund für das Ergebnis...


----------



## Stefan86k (28. April 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

Hi,

ich war heute Mittag am See Feedern und kein einziger Fisch. Jetzt meine Frage. Wie Feeder ich am See (Baggerloch) hab keine richtige Spannung auf die Schnur bekommen oderist das nicht so relevant eigentlich schon oder? Wie feedert ihr am See, vill. könnt ihr mir ein paar tipps geben.


----------



## Brachsenfan (29. April 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

Hi Stefan86k

für´s Feedern it es unerlässlich, die richtige Spannung auf die Schnur zu bekommen, weil du ja eine sehr sensible Bisserkennung benötigst, was auch ein großer Vorteil des Feederns ist!

Ich feeder selbst öfters an einem Baggersee. Dabei achte ich immer darauf, das ich schräg zu meinem Futterplatz sitzen kann, um die Ruten so aufstellen zu können, dass die Spitze nur leicht gebogen werden muss, um mir einen Zupfer perfekt zu zeigen.
So erkennt man selbst die kleinsten Zupfer sehr gut und kann gut reagieren. 

Es kann auch sein, dass das Gewicht deines Futterkorbes nicht zur Stärke deiner Feederspitze passt.
Wenn die Spitze zu stark und der Futterkorb zu leicht ist, kann es schon sein, dass du damit keine gescheite Spitzenkurve zustande bringst.

Sollte dies der Fall sein, wähle einfach einen schwereren Korb oder eine leichtere Spitze aus.
Sollte es dann immernoch nicht klappen, verwende Geflochtene.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen?!

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## Stefan86k (29. April 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

Hi,

danke werds mal mit nem Schwereren Korb Probieren weil hatte schonmal ne Weichere Spitze in der hand(nicht bei dieser Rute) wie viel Gramm würdest du mir mindestens emfehlen?


----------



## Brachsenfan (30. April 2012)

*AW: Feedern am See*

Das Gewicht hängt ganz davon ab, wie groß dein Futterkorb sein soll bzw.wie weit du raus musst bzw.wieviel deine Rute verträgt.

Ich verwende in der Regel am See Körbe mit ca.10Gramm Gewicht. Das Futter wiegt ja auch noch was! 

Solltest du dann immernoch Probleme haben, eine gewisse Spitzen-Kurve zu bekommen, wechsle auf ne weichere Spitze!

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------

